# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Zakażenie paciorkowcem.

## ania177

czy może być przeszkodą w pracy w gastronomii??

----------


## Krzysztof

Zasadniczo nie. Przeszkodą do pracy w gastronomii jest zakażenie pałeczkami Salmonella i Shigella (w związku z tym badanie kału na nosicielstwo jest konieczne, aby uzyskać książeczkę zdrowia). Pozdrawiam

----------


## ania177

A jeśli leczę paciorkowca drugi rok, a nadal nie ma poprawy? dostałam skierowanie na badania do sanepidu (wymaz z gardła), co jeśli wyniki nadal będą złe??

----------


## Krzysztof

W przypadku obecności paciorkowca w gardle, często bez objawów klinicznych i pomimo stosowaniu leczenia możemy mówić o tak zwanym nosicielstwie. Należy wówczas stosować kurację antybiotykową, najlepiej skojarzoną, zgodnie z antybiogramem. Ostatecznością, jeśli w związku z nosicielstwem występują częste anginy jest wycięcie migdałków. Pozdrawiam

----------


## cingulum

Proponuje pijawki sobie postawić, znam osobę którą wyleczyły z przewlekłych problemów z gardłem, też nic nie pomagało.

----------


## ania177

Bardzo dziękuję  :Smile:

----------

